# 704 manual



## surffisher56 (Jan 30, 2010)

Just switched 704 z to manual ... simple change but its going to take some practice to pick up line ! Going to load with 300 yd. PP 50lb.my first thought is mono filler . I have seen where dacron backing is the way to go. Why is this better? thanx


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I would personally put at least 50 yards of 15 or 20lb mono backing


----------

